# LF Good Heater



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys
looking for a good heater for my 15 gal tank.
something that is not too high in wattage
maybe 75-80 watts

if u have one that ur willing to let go or sell do tell me


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Still looking for a heater... Please be able to deliver or meet at a skytrain station


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking for a heater soon. Must be 75-80 watts.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jager 75 Watt Aquarium Heater (Eheim)

$18+taxes and handling charge right to your door. Not going to beat that.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow.... What's the catch


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Edarion said:


> Wow.... What's the catch


The catch is that it's a Boxing Day sale, which is now over....


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

it's still boxing day for another 90 minutes I wants it


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Im pretty sure a 50watt is more than enough for your 10 gallon tank.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Edarion said:


> Wow.... What's the catch


The catch is that YOU have to get off the chair and do it  Surprised you have not found that yourself.

Pay $10 for shipping and handling or jump on the Skytrain for free. Should not be too heavy to carry and no more than 100 ft. of walking.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

No thanks, its probably cheaper to wait until someone has one up on sale on BCA


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I have one I'd give to you, if you found a way to abbotsford lol


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

for free? anything else you'd be willing to give me ?


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

No, I have tons of stuff to sell.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Seriously Edarion. If you have genuine health problem that prevent you from walking 100 ft from the Skytrain station, do let us know and I am pretty sure someone will be willing to help.

If you are just too plain lazy to walk 100 ft, why would you expect people to deliver that to you? I believe the sale is on at JL tomorrow as well and at KE all week. Not too hard to pick up the phone to confirm?


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

1. Most people will deliver for either a little bit more $$$ or meet at a skytrain station for no delivery charge. 

2. Good, glad the sale is on all week. Gives me some time to scour the net to see if there's a cheaper option.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Edarion said:


> 1. Most people will deliver for either a little bit more $$$ or meet at a skytrain station for no delivery charge.


Sorry Edarion, you missed the point. Can you not walk 100 feet? If there is real health reason, we may be able to help. There is a bus stop almost right in front of King Ed Pets.

You are too lazy to walk 100 ft and you expect people to delivery $18 of good to you for free. What did you learn in school?

Honestly, I could just ignore you (like most of the experienced people already had). I am hoping you will learn to take some responsibility for your own life (not just your aquarium). You have a lot of years ahead of you still. Life could be tough but you either learn to be tough or you can continue to wait for other to wipe your a--.

It is inconvenient not to be able to drive but you are not alone. My neighbour had a stroke and could not get a license. He kept two jobs, commute four hours everyday walking, cycling, busing to pay the bills. My mom is over 80, she still does her own grocery shopping and walk hours everyday. I offer to drive her and she would say no whereas you just keep waiting for people to delivery things to you?

You are asking people for advice. I can predict just about every single time you come up with reasons to do otherwise  You said you want to pick up the hex, someone say good, you say no, then is 15 years later, on and on ..... Someone suggested bare bottom, you go back to your sand and multies. Someone is gracious enough to search you a heater, you are too lazy to walk 100ft. Why even bother asking !!

I honestly think you are doing a research school project to see how far you can push people. Otherwise, do you not think you are acting like a clown?


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I was reminded I should be nice, I have run out of nice things to say to you! So i probably will not repley anymore.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Let's hope that by the time that happens, your fish are still alive to warrent the use of that heater...


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, they will. Its been a year already Havn't had a heater since my crayfish broke the old heater read the " My tank is boiling" thread


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

"*How to spot a troll*

Usually it is very difficult to tell the difference between a troll and somebody who is simply an asshole or an idiot. It is important to note that a troll doesn't always resort to insults. Some of them pretend to hold ideals that are unpopular on a particular website or forum. For example, if one signs up for a forum that is predominately pro-choice and pretends to be pro-life and makes posts in favour of that position that alone could get the same result as just insulting everybody. The best way to spot a troll is to take into consideration how long its posts are. If its posts are short then more than likely you are dealing with a troll. A good troll also doesn't show any signs of anger in their posts so it would be best to keep an eye out for that too. On social networking sites it is much easier to spot trolls. The first way is to look at their profile: if the user has no picture of him/herself then it is most likely a troll. It's also useful to take a look at how old the user's account is. The newer the account is, the more likely it is that they are a troll. Also if this user has contacted you directly on your own page as opposed to a group you are a member of then take that as a tell-tale sign.

*Alternative ways to deal with trolls*

If you really have to respond to a troll don't post long comments. Try to make your responses as short and concise as possible; it's often best to use exceptionally bland wording such as "Thank you for your comments, which we shall give due consideration." Your main objective here is to disarm the troll's chances of getting an emotional response from other users which will make it give up its attempts. This method is not fool-proof and can achieve the opposite results depending on the troll and how you go about doing this."

Source: Don't feed the Troll - RationalWiki


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Ming. Just the last effort hoping a younger person would appreciate some life advice. Would honestly feel bad if I did not try. Old Chinese village concept 

O well, all the best little Edarion. Remember there is a long journey ahead of you.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The help is not appreciated and the backtalk is just being annoying and a nuisance. Checking my updates and this same thread bumped up so much. No point helping youngsters if they don't find a solution for themselves first. No need to feel bad. Should feel bad for us sincere and genuine people who actually send a lending hand over only to just to fall upon death ears. he's already made his decision on things prior to posting; the pattern and behaviour is already there. Look at the feedbacks of this guy...why bother wasting your time. I'm serious Old village type. If this happened to my village, they'll be pitchforks and sickles knocking upon one's door hunting for trolls door to door like an anti-terrorist squad.

Forget about his journey. Let's just do a water change


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Closing this thread too.


----------

